

Nanocubes: Fast Visualization of Large Spatiotemporal Datasets - cscheid
http://www.nanocubes.net

======
ryan_j_naughton
This looks great. When will you guys be open-sourcing it and under what
license?

~~~
cscheid
Thanks! The paper will be (tentatively) presented in October. We certainly
want to have a release by then.

Open-source software from our lab (Graphviz being the best-known example) is
usually EPL; we don't really have much saying on the matter. At the same time,
the backend is a completely self-contained HTTP server, so I think you can
isolate it from the rest of your stack without license implications. IANAL,
obviously.

